# Bismarck In 1-200 Scale



## surfsup

I thought I would share some photos of a Friend's Bismarck. Dave is also a good Friend of Auroanut. To see it in the Flesh is amazing.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Jafo

wow, excellent!


----------



## Old_McDonald

This model looks great, fantastic job. I want to ask how did you paint the white/black diagonal stripes on the superstructure?


----------



## talondigital

That is a fantastic build. I would say museum quality, but having seen some builds in museums I would say it far surpasses museum quality. Beautiful work.


----------



## paulhelfrich

That's an awesome model. 1/200 scale: is it scratchbuilt?


----------



## Auroranut

It's from a magazine called "Build the Bismarck". There's a LOT of scratchbuilding in it though.
I've seen it as it was being built and it's absolutely incredible how it was done. Dave's one of the most talented superdetailers around and the best large scale ship modeller I've ever had the privilege to know personally.
Honestly guys- you have to see it in the flesh to really appreciate the details. It's mindblowing!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

The hull's wood plank on frame and the superstructure's wood that's been completely sheeted with photoetched brass!! The decks are all scratchbuilt. There's thousands of photoetch and resin parts all through it. The pics don't show it too well but it's beautifully weathered.

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Amazing work, and probably too big to fit into one photo and still show detail. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Amazing detail. Thanks for show everyone here your work, it's certainly inspirational.


----------



## Duppie

Very nice and I will share My photo's later when I am finish:thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel

Love it!!


----------



## penodr

Very nice indeed!


----------



## roadrner

Great build. Where do you guys keep models that are big as you dining room table? I had a tough time keeping the space in the basement for a slotcar track.  rr


----------



## Phillip1

This passes out of model building and into the category of art.

Phillip1


----------



## surfsup

Dave was forunate enough to win Best in Show and people's Choice at our State Show in August. Apperently it will be appearing in FSM sometime this Year......Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup

My Friend Dave got some more Photos done so asked if I could put them up here for you to enjoy. So without further ado, here they are.....Cheers Mark


----------



## iamweasel

I drool all over my keyboard everytime I look at these.


----------



## walsing

*Very impressed!*

Astoundingly good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701

Chris is right... I was blown away with it when I saw it at last years expo. It is hard to take in that what is in front of your eyes is just a model. It is really a true master piece of skill, craft and art. It deserved the awards it took thats for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## RLCarlos

That is just flatout incredible. If it were sitting in water it would look ready to put to sea.:thumbsup:


----------



## sborsero

This is an excelent model! congratulations man! i really admire your work!
I am buildind this ship too!
If you want you can see the building on this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af3K9ymDhdQ
CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!


----------



## starlord

while working on my space cruser yamato, I have been thinking of some way I could take models of other battleships and make them into the same kind of space battleship. and the Bismark has been #1 on my mind.


----------



## steve123

It's lovely. It _*is*_ a work of art. Thanks for the pics...
Wow.....

Steve


----------



## starlord

This model is one that I have been dreamed of turning it into a model like the space cruiser yamato I have been building. someting like Space Battleship Bismarck.


----------



## surfsup

Thanks for the comments which I will happily pass on. As said earlier, this is the work of a Friend of Auroranut's and myself.........Cheers Mark


----------



## harristotle

starlord said:


> This model is one that I have been dreamed of turning it into a model like the space cruiser yamato I have been building. someting like Space Battleship Bismarck.


That would be awesome! 

I don't know a thing about the series, but love the Yamato Space Battleship idea.


----------

